# Imipramine 10mg?



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone on Imipramine 10mg?

I recently got prescribed Imipramine for my IBS.

I've done several tests and change of diets but seems to be like my IBS is triggered from the stress.

So my doctor put me on Imipramime, and I've been taking this for a month now.

At the moment I can tell that I get less attacks, my Bowel movement is much better than before.

I rarely get diarrhea (I used to get it at least once a week) and no constipation.

I still have a chronic nausea which still hasn't gone away.

Anyone else taking Imipramine with successfull or unsuccessful experience?


----------

